# Recent Bull Market - Correction Coming?



## ringledman (3 Oct 2009)

Thoughts on the huge recent stockmarket bull run?

Correction here?

Personally, I still think this market has further to run despite the fundamentals P/E's showing expensive markets. 

1) There doesn't seem to be a wave of optimism in the markets currently. We can now see that in March the pessimism was severly overdone. 

Are the markets now severly over optimistic? I wouldn't say so. I get the impression that many large scale fund investors are still sitting on the sidelines. 


2) Past performance would show that bull runs post a major crash rise far more than they have to date - http://www.gannglobal.com/stock-market-forecast-bullish-09-09-01/


The Western markets are still IMO in a long term bear market since 2000, which typically last 18 years or so. Nonethless I do not think the bear market will recommence yet. 

Granted a correction yes, but a resumption of a full blown bear market (>20%) not yet. 

Marc Faber made some interesting comments recently in which he said the worse things get, the better for stocks as the governmnets will throw more money at it! The better the economies get the worse it will be for stocks as quantitative easing is reduced and interest rates rise!

We certainly are living in interesting times where the fundamentals of investing are not the ony determinor of where to park your money!


----------



## spursman (5 Oct 2009)

this rally / bull market, call it what you will is solely happening due to the low interest rates all around the world. when the US fed start to raise rates then the rally will end. the market could be a lot lot higher by then


----------



## Calico (6 Oct 2009)

I think the correction has already started.


----------



## greengiant (8 Oct 2009)

cant see anything other than general sideways tracking at best. i got out last week though so i suppose im biased! been a great 6 months tho.  looking for new area to put my hard earned now.


----------



## Arch2 (29 Oct 2009)

Green giant well done it looks like your timing was excellent.


----------



## ringledman (11 Nov 2009)

Arch2 said:


> Green giant well done it looks like your timing was excellent.


 
Not yet it seems. 

The markets will fall when there is euphoria. People and commentators are still too bearish. 

Also monetary policy is still way too loose leading to asset price infation. Maybe early 2010 thingd will tighten and the markets fall.


----------



## Ian Pick (14 Feb 2010)

Markets are getting overheated now and may fall in the next three months.Economies are too slow to get up and euro troubles are first signs.


----------

